# Dethleffs globevan/globebus INFO sort



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Thinking of buying one of these on 2.2 TDCi Ford Anyone any good or bad points on the above.The interior is a lot better built than uk spec motorhomes around that price.Anyone know mpg of the ford 2.2TDCi.
The globevan as a good payload 780kg


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rocky,

I've got a Hymervan, very similar to the globevan and was arguably the original one that started the trend for sub 6mtr compact vans with a garage. 
I have read a few reports about the build quality on the Dethleffs not being up to scratch so keep an eye on that.
I can't comment on the 2.2 tdci but I have the 2.0 tdci and its brilliant, great pulling power on the hills and returns about 28 - 30 mpg depending on your right foot so I would imagine the new 2.2 will only improve on this. the only downside on mine is the gearing is a bit high on the 2.0 version, but they should have this sorted on the 2.2.
The Hymervan beats the Globevan on payload tho, at 900kgs .
Anything German beats the British opposition quality wise imho. the only downsize is the basic kitchens, but we are happy with just a hob so that doesn't bother us.

pete


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Hi pete 
Thanks for info the rep said it did well into the 30's mpg but do not take much always believe them.The globevan is fitted with a oven as standard uk spec.


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> Thinking of buying one of these on 2.2 TDCi Ford Anyone any good or bad points on the above.The interior is a lot better built than uk spec motorhomes around that price.Anyone know mpg of the ford 2.2TDCi.
> The globevan as a good payload 780kg


Imported a Dethleffs Fortero with the 2.2 engine size . Really drives well with gearbox in the dashboard. Plenty power on the move and reasonably quiet.For me it would have been better to have a six speed box as first gear has to be revved up to get her moving and it would be more relaxed driving with a lower first gear. We have had our fair share of teething problems but are working our way through the list and hopefully the spare parts we have ordered will follow us through to Spain ,to get attached to it there. The German Dethleffs dealer assured that if we broke down in Europe we would just go to a dealer in any country and they would fix it for us. The Toulouse dealer was very helpful but the Perpignan dealer was more problematic. Will keep you updated on Spanish dealers.Cairngorm
Fuel economy I would put at 25-30 but that might improve as it gets run in. Payload is very reasonable and I think should cope for what we need. Cairngorm


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Imported a Dethleffs Fortero with the 2.2 engine size


Very use fully to me as well as I am about to get a new M/H on a Transit. Is yours 130 BHP? and do you know how many revs (RPM) its doing at 60MPH. One Van I have looked at is the 2.4 with the 6 speed box and the other is a 2.2 130 5 speed.

Thanks Richard...


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> > Imported a Dethleffs Fortero with the 2.2 engine size
> 
> 
> Very use fully to me as well as I am about to get a new M/H on a Transit. Is yours 130 BHP? and do you know how many revs (RPM) its doing at 60MPH. One Van I have looked at is the 2.4 with the 6 speed box and the other is a 2.2 130 5 speed.
> ...


Richard we have the 130 and we have parked up for the night so I cannot provide the tech. information. I think the 2.4 is an older style engine but I might be wrong in that assumption :?: If the gearbox is on the floor that should be a definite. Will contact tomorrow. Cairngorm


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*teething problems*

Hi Cairngorm
Any chance of you listing your teething problems with dethleffs/ford

rocky58


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> > Imported a Dethleffs Fortero with the 2.2 engine size
> 
> 
> Very use fully to me as well as I am about to get a new M/H on a Transit. Is yours 130 BHP? and do you know how many revs (RPM) its doing at 60MPH. One Van I have looked at is the 2.4 with the 6 speed box and the other is a 2.2 130 5 speed.
> ...


Sorry for tardy reply. Not always getting internet access and had to change tomtom to miles and the rev reading was 2.2 rpm.Cairngorm


----------

